
Show HN: Available: Seamlessly share your calendar availability inside of Gmail - shahed
http://availableforgmail.com
======
shahed
Available is a Chrome Extension that allows you to easily share your calendar
availability inside of your Gmail compose/reply view. The best part––it pastes
the times as plain text.

I've been a user of various calendar scheduling tools in the past, but always
felt awkward sending a branded widget or URL to my recipient asking them to
book time on _my_ calendar. Especially if I was the one asking for their time.

I've been using this extension for a few weeks and it has saved me quite a bit
of time by not having to switch between Gmail and my calendar tabs every time
I'm coordinating a meeting request!

Excited to share this with y'all. If you have any questions/run into bugs,
feel free to DM me on Twitter (@_shahedk) or email me shahedkhan30@gmail.com
:-)

~~~
tusharsoni
Can't load the page, getting too many redirects: ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS

